# Can CD&T shot kill a goat



## tothehilt (Nov 22, 2011)

I came here from a Google search about CDT shot and death as I vaccinated three of my goats yesterday and one was dead today. Correlation is not cause, and she was admittedly the weakest of the bunch (never was the same after kidding 8 years ago), but it seems highly likely to me that the vaccine pushed her over the edge.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Welcome. So sorry you lost one of your goats :hug: 

I personally have never heard of this maybe others can be more helpful.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh dear! I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your goat! :hug:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your goat!

I have never heard that either, though I know certian shots into a vein can kill too. I don't know about CD&T


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to TGS ...glad you are here... :wave: 

I have never known of any goats dying from CD&T shot ...

...If the goat was weak...maybe the goat had a big worm load or cocci or some other issue....anemia can happen with large worm loads... ...or the goat may of got pneumonia.... there are alot of reasons.... :hug: I am sorry for your loss...  

if a goat is acting ill or weak take a temp...

Check the other goats gums and see if they are light pink or white....I would recommend getting a fecal for worms and cocci....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The answer is Yes. Any vaccine can cause death via anaphylactic shock. It usually would have right after the shot. The chances a very very very slim that it was the CDT vaccine, but I have read about it. The chances are something like one in a million, but it can happen. 

Sorry for your loss. If you could I would get a necropsy on the goat. :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

RunAround is correct any vaccine and some drugs can cause anaphalatic shock. I always keep epehrenie on hand just in case. If a goat is going to have a anaphalatic reaction to a shot the reaction will occur within 30 mins. 

So sorry you lost your goat.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Agreeing with runaround. Any vaccine can sadly cause death, be it any animall & vaccine. Where did you give shot and was this first cd&t for her? Unfortunately it doesn't matter if it's their 1st or more sometimes a body can just react badly and sadly there is no way to know before hand. I am sorry for your loss though, its never easy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too was going to say yes, but VERY unlikely was it the shot.

We will need more information to help you.

How old was this goat? Was she sick? Did she have a temp? how old was she? You said she was the weakest, what do you mean by that?


I am so so sorry for your loss.

So glad you are here with us. I hope we can help you with anything else.

What kid of goats do you have?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...it is possible. But I would guess it was something else that killed the goat and was just a coincidence.

Was the goat in good condition?
Where was the shot given?
What dosage did you use?
How long after the shot did the goat die?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss-it seems as though you have had her for a long time :tears: 

Yes I was going to say anaphylactic shock as well. How long after giving the injection did you stay around them? If she was ok about 1/2 to 1 hour afterwards I would say it was not a vaccine reaction but something else.

I worry alot about a reaction so I give my injections while it is still light out and so I can keep my eye on them for at least and hour afterwards.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't give you any info on it but I'm really sorry you lost your goatie :hug:


----------



## tothehilt (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello back again. The goat was 12-13 years old, and as I said, never the same after her last kidding. The vet advised me not to breed her again, and so I didn't. Her coat looked poor in late spring, but then picked up. I had bought some wormer, and now wish I had given that to her a few weeks before the shot as I think she needed it. I did not realize that a shot could prove fatal.

I do not know how long it was after giving the shot that she died as I had to leave. We found her in the morning.

Thanks for your concern.


----------

